# Erie live



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm on my way, last time out me and my son shot blue Bill limit see what happens today hope for the same


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

jody bird said:


> Fsamie you going out on erie today?


not today, probably tomorrow. Good luck, those BBs are already educated.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> not today, probably tomorrow. Good luck, those BBs are already educated.


Samie, Layout Friday
_Mainly cloudy. High 41F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph._
Maybe we can find a few dumb ones still flyin around.


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Saw 3 layout rigs heading north up I75 in Ohio today. One guy on the side of the road with a flat. Would have helped but he was on the wrong side of the freeway.


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

2 man limit


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool pic
Like the background


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

walter sniper said:


> Cool pic
> Like the background


Good way to have lots of friends next time out.


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Saginaw bay is beautiful


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Lol come join in lots of fun maybe I can help you get you're boat out after you help me get mine out "beached" that sucks!!!!Seriously it happened I'm beat sore to old for that kind of work had to take everything out of the boat glad I had a good hand with me today bUT he's older than me but we made it out


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol
Yes that's some shallow water there with a south wind....
I did load a boat for some guys at deckers Sunday that didn't have waders.
Goes around comes around.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

good job and nice Photoshop to throw people off. What species did you end up with?


----------



## woodcraft2263 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you guys use your dog with long lines? If so how long are the drops?


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

woodcraft2263 said:


> Do you guys use your dog with long lines? If so how long are the drops?


36


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

I use 36 no problems that dog got a great work out today right along with us she had to chase down 2 ducks for us but it was shallow thank God I worry about that a diving duck with a dog that just don't stop it's like calling a beagle off a rabbit just don't stop but she has a huge heart and just wants to please me


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

There were a lot of blue bills out today a lot of drakes we did have to look for the birds though are first set at daylight was a bust all buffalo while we were setting up landing in the decoys then the sun wow right in the eyes


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Saturday seems to be the only day she'll be dry I think, what you all think wsw 20mph not good my experience


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Bay and Erie are tough with those kind of winds.
Last week we had 20-30 wsw on the bay and watched the water drop 2 feet, then Come right back up overnight
Be careful!!!!!!


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah it's not looking good for erie at all maybe Saturday but that's still questionable 3 days of wsw she's going to be dry I also heard some guys in Maumee bay got beached 2 parties


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

jody bird said:


> Saturday seems to be the only day she'll be dry I think, what you all think wsw 20mph not good my experience


Ya never know, set a stick in the mud to see how much its dropping. Get ready to run for the launch. Pulling a boat across 100yds of mud aint fun, did it once. No duck is worth a heart attack.


----------

